# Lt. Col. Istvan Kanas, a top Serbian pilot dies in a crash



## Milos Sijacki (Sep 27, 2008)

This was a sad news for our pilots and air force. Kanas was our best pilot.

May He rest in peace..... 

Here is a short description:

A Serbian G-4 Super Galeb piloted by Lt. Col Ištvan Kanas (aged 43), crashed at Batajnica Air Base, near Belgrade on Wednesday, September 24th, 2008. Ištvan Kanas unfortunately did not survive the crash. The cause of the crash is currently unknown and a immediate investigation has been called by the Ministry of Defense and Air Force to determine what happened. Ištvan Kanas was a top Serbian test pilot and member of the aerobatics team, officials say he was practicing for a upcoming airshow. He was a father of two. This is the second G-4 Super Galeb ever to crash after 21 years.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 27, 2008)

Always a sad day when a pilot flies his last flight, especially in such a way.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## wilbur1 (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## ximeng8 (Feb 1, 2009)




----------



## Corsair82pilot (Feb 1, 2009)




----------



## evangilder (Feb 1, 2009)




----------



## Njaco (Feb 8, 2009)




----------

